# New puppy male or female??



## striker123 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello dear GSD lovers, 
This is my first thread here! I was going to get a GSD puppy I didn't know which gender to get. I'm currently look for a GSD that would protect me and my family, watch my territory, companion and be intelligent, mature and not EXTRMELY aggresive to the degree which it may attack random people on the street. Good with kids, family and friends. 
I hope you all give your opinions since you all own a GSD! I will really appreciate it! Thank you!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I prefer females, mine matured more quickly than my male. There are some who think female gsds bond with men better and vice versa for males gsds and women, this holds true in our house. More important than male vs female would be temperament and where you get your pup from, chose your breeder carefully.


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

Do you have any other dogs right now? I prefer males but my almost 1 year old pup is a female, wouldn't trade her for anything. Being new to the GSD world you may be at an advantage as you have no bias, so I would just concentrate on finding a great, responsible breeder with proven dogs who will match you with a great companion.


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

PS I voted for male just because that is my preference


----------



## Phantom (May 9, 2013)

striker123 said:


> Hello dear GSD lovers,
> This is my first thread here! I was going to get a GSD puppy I didn't know which gender to get. I'm currently look for a GSD that would protect me and my family, watch my territory, companion and be intelligent, mature and not EXTRMELY aggresive to the degree which it may attack random people on the street. Good with kids, family and friends.
> I hope you all give your opinions since you all own a GSD! I will really appreciate it! Thank you!


I don't think you should decide based on male or female, you should probably look at the pups themselves.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Have a 5 year old GSD bitch and 2 1/2 year old GSD male. He is my first male, only every had girls before. 

The difference that I have discovered is that the male is much more affectionate, he only barks when there is really something worthwhile to bark at and of course is bigger.

My female is more aloof, she is very territorial (with our house) and barks at everything, she will run outside and give a good 'don't mess with me' bark even if there is nothing there!

My preference - not sure, if I only had to have 1 GSD then I think I would go for a male, however I will always want 2 so I'm happy to have one of each


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

I like both don't have a favorite, I currently have a female 4yrs old and a male 7 months and I'm with the poster that said look at the dog and not the gender...

Now if you have any other dogs in the house I would go the opposite of what you have just my thought tho 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I think if I were getting a pet dog I'd probably get a female, just so I didn't have to worry about it trying to pee mark everything constantly.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I prefer the females. In my experience and with the way I train, the females seem to be more responsive and their attention spans are greater.

Females can sometimes be more hard-headed, pushy, and bitchy, but they also seem to understand better and faster than the males.

This has just been my experience in the past and now. Every dog is different and you may experience just the opposite of what I have.

The females do seen more aloof and suspicious of strangers. I think that may just be a trait of any female animal. They have young to protect and a den to watch over so it is logical that they would be more protective and suspicious of strangers or other unknowns.


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

My wife and I strictly wanted a male but ended up getting a female. I'll tell you this much, a female GSD are like female humans. Lol she's very vocal, she cries to try and get her way, she pushes our male Great Dane around, she's very affectionate, she wants her space and will only cuddle when SHE wants to, and she's very protective. Hope I didn't offend any ladies on here lol we love her though, she's a goof ball right now but the females usually mature faster then males. She's extremely smart, at 12 weeks she; heels, sits, lays down, rolls over, takes treats gentle and is potty trained. I'm not a trainer either lol so might not be crazy impressive but it is to me lol


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have one of each. She matured faster. He is more if a goof ball. She stands her ground and he backs off. She is more vocal then him. They are both very close to me. She was easier to train. He gets it but isn't as focused on me as she was at the same age. Both have great temperaments. Neither of them are barkers at home or in the car, but both will stare someone down if they aren't sure of them. She loves kids, but he adores them. I would keep an open mind if you don't already have a dog.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi, 
I've been lucky, I've never had a bad GSD...male or female.

But, I also voted female. (I have 2 females right now.) Easier for me.

I have always had 2 GSDs at a time - last set was 2 females as well.

JMO.
 Kat


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think you should decide if you want a male or female.
with the proper training and socializing you can have
any type of dog you want, protective, cuddle bug (like mine),
cuddle bug protective, protective, friendly to all, not so friendly,
etc.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I will always prefer males. :wub:

I would like to have a Doberman some day but I would have to get a female because most male Dobermans are same sex aggressive and reputable breeders will not sell a male to a household with other males. I will always have multiple males in my house so I either have to keep loving on my friends/family's Dobermans or cave and get a female.


----------



## kirsten (Jun 25, 2013)

My two GSDs are female. They are both incredibly sweet and smart dogs. They love attention but aren't super needy. I've always had female dogs except for my one male pug I have now which was my husbands dog before we met. Otherwise I've always preferred females. Go to a good breeder and see which puppy picks you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I like owning and handling females though I do tend to own the type with "balls".  Females can be softer and they are more thinking than males. They mature faster and the aggression level can be higher. With that said, males are very affectionate, very into their owners and there is nothing more intimidating that a 90# moose when you want to feel safe.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a houseful of males (one female doxie). They are easier to boss around......


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

It's always been like that...


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

From all the dogs I have had I have found the females more clever and manipulative.
I cannot say anything regarding showing affection; I think thta depends more on the individual dog than on the gender.
Neutering males dropped their IQ and alertness more than spaying females I would say but that is my personal opinion based on my experiences.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I think it totally depends on the individual dog. I've had two females and am on my third male. All have been affectionate, good alerters, but my first two males were definitely more laid back. My current male pup, now 7 months old, is my first working line (DDR) dog and is way more ... everything. Very alert to his surroundings, lots of drive, very nosy, independent and confident.


----------



## striker123 (Nov 10, 2013)

I thank you all for your opinions! <3!


----------

